# Lyft in Las Vegas



## Nicholas Geber (Jul 15, 2017)

I drive both Uber and Lyft. 

I was tempted by Lyft with their $1000 driver bonus for 400 rides in 60 days and their bonus promotions of guaranteed hourly earnings.

Here's what I have found:

1) I'm Lucky if I get one Lyft ride per hour.
2) July 4th (one of the busiest times here in LV) I got a total of zero pings after 1.15am 
3) Yesterday the promotion was $25/hr starting at 3pm for the Last Vegas strip. Requirements were at least 50 minutes online and two rides. I drive up and down the strip and got not a single ride request.
4) airport queue is almost always at least 1.5x greater than the Uber queue

I'm not posting this to complain but I would live to hear from other drivers if their experience in is the same.

I have stopped driving Lyft at this point. While the money per ride is marginally better I get 3 or 4 Ubers for every Lfyt. Do you think they're just signing on too many drivers in Ls Vegas?


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

The reason there are so many Uber rides is that Uber is the dominant player in most US cities, and when their residents come to Las Vegas, they choose Uber out of habit.


----------



## Nicholas Geber (Jul 15, 2017)

I understand that but To drive the strip for an hour with no pings in the late afternoon seems ridiculous.


----------



## C M Burns (Aug 7, 2016)

Last night I tried to do the Lyft hourly guarantee promotion and it put the cluster in cluster f**k. You had to be around the Strip, 2 trips, 50 minutes online in an hour. Impossible. Traffic was ridiculous. A waste of time. Anyone have a good experience with this?


----------



## Nicholas Geber (Jul 15, 2017)

C M Burns said:


> Last night I tried to do the Lyft hourly guarantee promotion and it put the cluster in cluster f**k. You had to be around the Strip, 2 trips, 50 minutes online in an hour. Impossible. Traffic was ridiculous. A waste of time. Anyone have a good experience with this?


Nah.. it was hell. Got 1 ride in per hour. Those Lyft promotions are simply unobtainable . Traffic was so bad on the strip I gave up after 3 hours.


----------



## C M Burns (Aug 7, 2016)

Appreciate your comments. Glad to know I'm not the only one! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

C M Burns said:


> Last night I tried to do the Lyft hourly guarantee promotion and it put the cluster in cluster f**k. You had to be around the Strip, 2 trips, 50 minutes online in an hour. Impossible. Traffic was ridiculous. A waste of time. Anyone have a good experience with this?


I just hung out at the dispensary parking lot got two pings per hour/ it was daytime though, I only work daytime. Only issue is I got a ride that put me over the guarantee. I like the guarantees it's a easy bill.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Nicholas Geber said:


> I drive both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> I was tempted by Lyft with their $1000 driver bonus for 400 rides in 60 days and their bonus promotions of guaranteed hourly earnings.
> 
> ...


All a scam. They let a few drivers get it to make it seem legit for court proceedings, while the rest of you are used for your vehicle for a few weeks -- longer if you're desperate.


----------



## OoberrVegas (Jun 15, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> All a scam. They let a few drivers get it to make it seem legit for court proceedings, while the rest of you are used for your vehicle for a few weeks -- longer if you're desperate.


Sucks for you


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Turn off your Uber app if you need to get Lyft pings.

And if you can do Uber why waste time on Lyft? I *wish* I could do Uber and be busy all the time. Lyft sucks here but I do Express Drive so I have to make it work.

I have noticed that Lyft rarely pings while on Las Vegas BLVD itself, and this is especially true during weekend congestion. It tends to ping more often while on casino properties, such as when leaving or approaching valet and pickup spots.

Learn the back entrances and exits and all the random weird routes for all the strip casinos.

My goal each weekend is to not actually drive on Las Vegas BLVD itself unless there is no other way into a particular casino. I do most of my driving on the weekends, and I avoid being stuck in traffic at all costs.

One thing I do is as soon as I am turning into casino property for dropoff, I finish the trip, so that I am more likely to get a ping while on casino property while pax are unloading.

This works especially well if its really busy and valet traffic is crawling on way to dropoff spot, like at Caesar's or Cosmo. I almost always get a ping before current pax and I fully arrive at dropoff spot.

I often have to ask my new pax not to hop in car immediately if it would result in holding up the cars behind me.

Just remember, for us, "The Strip" does not mean "Las Vegas BLVD", and no need to drive on it any more than is absolutely necessary while driving on "The Strip".


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

OoberrVegas said:


> Sucks for you


I've never been entrapped by one of their bonus scams. But in general, Lyft does suck -- I agree.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The best thing Vegas drivers can do is post everywhere that Vegas casinos now charge for parking! It may be old news for you guys but to people who only go once in a great while it's a shock. Makes no sense to rent a car anymore when the casino hits you for $7 per day to self park and $18 to valet. May as well order a Lyft.


----------

